# We did it...



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

~~WE ARE OFFICIALLY BEA'S MUMMY AND DADDY~~

Panel went so well... they convened at 3.30pm on the dot and we were called in at about 3.45pm. They asked us 3 questions. One medical one, one about Bea's name, and who she looks like in our family and were all smiling at our answers. They asked us to leave and within a minute were out saying

"We agree that you are a perfect match for Bea and we couldn't be happier for you....."

They were so lovely, they recognised us from our adoption panel and so it was nice... very friendly and warm.

So there you have it. We are officially Bea's Mum and Dad and we cannot wait to meet her now... OMG, I have no idea how I'm going to cope with meeting my daughter. EEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKK, I can actually officially say that now. We find it really surreal that she knows absolutely nothing and yet her Mummy and Daddy are as excited as can be.

11 days to go until we meet her now....   

Love C xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

Congratulations , fantastic news 

hoping the time until you meet your daughter flies by 
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Fantastic news hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Already pm'd you get that bottle popped you deserve every second of the celebration
Love JD x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great News Barbarella

Enjoy the celebrations and I am sure the next 11 days will fly past.  Are they planning on her moving before Xmas?  If so wow you have got the best Xmas present ever.

Karen x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey barbarella, what FAB news        I'm all tingly. how on earth you'll get through the next 11 days i cannot imagine. like karen says, this sounds like its going to be the best xmas press you'll ever get 
so pleased for you    

kj x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Wonderful, fantastic news Barbarella.  You're officially a mummy.  How good does that feel?  Hope you're going to spend the next 11 days shopping, I certainly would.


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Sitting here in happy puddles of tears for you.  Congratulations mummy and daddy. 

magenta xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Congrats!

lots of shopping over the next 11 days then!

xxruhtie


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

That is absolutely brilliant news.  You must be on  

Can't wait to hear about your intros.

Enjoy the celebrations.

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Tears in my eyes reading your post ....

Congratulations Mummy xxx

Laine


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

barbarella,

Congratulationa, i hope the next 11 days fly, i guess you've loads of shopping to do. 

Fiona


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone... thank you... 
Love C xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Barbarella
Sometimes I just click on the last message and found yours and now tears are streaming down my face.
Every time I come on here it amazes me the truely amazing women and their partners out there and what they endure to try and obtain their dream.  Looking at your profile I see its taken you two long years down the adoption route (and all the trying before) and I am so happy and pleased for you that you see your new baby daughter in 9 days.  I am not sure how you are containing yourselves but congratulations and I wish you all the luck and love with your daughter.  Have a wonderful christmas and keep us posted.
Lots of love 
Susie


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Susie thank you so much, that is really lovely of you to reply.  All the heartache and ttc feels like it is well and truly in the dim and distant past.  I honestly don't think we'd change a thing right now - it has all been worth it and an important part of our lives to get to this point.

Very best of luck to you....!

Thanks again.

Love Cxx


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Congratulations Barbarella and DH, what a wonderful Christmas you'll all have   

Val xx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Barbarella,
Such brilliant news!!  I think you are going to be head over heels in love with Bea when you meet her.

Lots of Love
Rianna


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh Barbarella - what truly wonderful news!  I am sooooooo happy for you.  Congratulations Mummy and Daddy!  Can't wait to hear all about your first moments with your little baby girl - I'm sure you'll have us all shedding a tear at such happy times.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done C - you know how happy I am for you!
Not long now hey,you all deserve it so much and I know you will both be fantastic parents xxx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Barbarella,

Congratulations! What a lovely story. You must be so happy.

When I first posted a message on FF you were one of the special people who replied and made me feel so welcome. It is so fab to hear your dream has come true.

Wishing you a a very Happy Christmas and new life.

Bluebells xxxxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Barbarella that is fantastic news.I am soo pleased for you both you lucky things I am sure you are both delighted. All the best for  a fantastic Christmas.

LOL K


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulatons. All is right in the world when new families are made so perfectly.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

I have been missing for a while and just wanted to say that this is fantastic news to come back to!!

(Have sent you an e-mail!!)

Love
Andrea
xx


----------

